# Old painting on canvas



## ann marie (10 mo ago)

I'm trying to indentfy information about this painting. The painting is unsigned and measures approximately 12" x 15". Any help with the artist, time period, origin or other resources would be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## bacb2022 (10 mo ago)

Wow, what a beautiful piece.


----------

